# NFL Sunday Ticket Week #2: (Game Day) Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Please use this thread for issues and discussion about NFL Sunday Ticket on Game Day (Week #2).

If you are experiencing a problem with Supercast Mobile, please make sure to indicate the following: *Device*, *Device Software Version*, and *Carrier*.

For the Supercast Online (Adobe AIR) please indicate the *Computer OS*, and *OS Version*.

Also, please include a detailed description of the problem, things you have tried to resolve the problem and any workarounds that you have used. When applicable (and possible), please attach images as pictures are worth 1,000 words.

This week both Issues and Discussion can occur in the same thread.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Computer: MacBook Pro 2.54 Ghz Core2Duo, 4 GB
OS: OS X 10.6.1

Supercast AIR will not display a window. The application launches just fine but no window opens and no content displays. The browser-based version is working normally (Safari 4.0.3). The AIR version worked normally last week.

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling AIR, deleting preference files, etc. I have one other AIR-based application on the system (Tweetdeck 0.30.3) and it's working normally right now.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

In week 1, it was PlayerTracker that was crashing my receiver (it still is). Now, in week 2, even though I am a SuperFan subscriber (and have been for years), the HD games are displaying "channel not purchased." I double-checked my account online and I am definitely signed up for (and paying for) SuperFan. I cannot get through to DIRECTV customer service on the phone. Is anyone else having problems with the HD channels?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone having login issues to SuperFan .. DIRECTV said the following on Twitter:



> We have identified issue with SuperFan -- resolution requires a phone call. We know the wait is long right now and we are looking at alternative solutions. We will keep you posted.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Anyone having login issues to SuperFan .. DIRECTV said the following on Twitter:


Nope, works fine here! Yea!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Just posted by DirecTV... all Superfan Issues should be resolved..

UPDATE on the SuperFan issue... the resolution is being implemented right now. We should have it in place by the start of the next set of games. Thank you for your patience with us! posted on twitter at 15:12 hrs ET


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Still can't get Supercast to launch, open a window on a Vista Home Premium SP2 system. It shows up in the task list using the occasional CPU cycle and 37MB to 38MB of memory but no window and doesn't show up on the task bar.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Whenever I try to launch Supercast on my Mac, no window opens. I get the following message in the system Console:


```
NSDocumentController Info.plist warning: The values of CFBundleTypeRole entries must be 'Editor', 'Viewer', 'None', or 'Shell'.
```
The app shows up in the toolbar, I can get the version number and so forth, but no content window shows up despite all my troubleshooting, installing and uninstalling, etc.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well again I mised the whole first quarter almost of my game which was a late game.

The game was being broadcast locally but delayed because of a late running early game. This is BS!!!! And DirecTV better finds a fix soon. this will be my last year of Sunday Ticket.

Hello!!!! DirecTV, DO NOT BLACKOUT THE 1ST QUATER OF THE LATE GAMES...GUESS WHAT...THERE MIGHT BE A LATE RUNNING EARLY GAME!!!!


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something here but DirecTV can only transmit what they're being given to transmit. If the network hasn't cut to the following game then how are they going to show you something they don't have????


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

I know this has been said, but this is not D*. This is the NFL. D* does not blackout anything for any sport. 

There are very specific cutover rules for games and blackout rules to protect the local market. So, if you are in a home market of a team and that team comes on the late game, the early game can only run 15 minutes into the home team game, even if it is the best contest ever. If the locals networks have picked up a game, it will be blacked out on Sunday Ticket. These are the rules. Now you know. They are not going to change. If you decide that makes ST worth less or worthless, then you can leave without frustration. Or you can become a high priced lawyer and get yourself into the negotiations then next time D* is in talks with the NFL over the carriage rights.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

randyk47 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here but DirecTV can only transmit what they're being given to transmit


LOL.... Your missing a whole lot it looks like.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Your best bet is to call and complain to your local network, being that is the game you want to see. Sunday Ticket games unfortunitely block out the local games(for most folks).


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

They can and have opened up the ST channel for games that come on late because of an overrun. They are not allowed to show a game that's on a local channel, but if it isn't on they can.


----------



## baby on way (Aug 30, 2008)

Were you upset cause the Steelers game broke in half way through the first. I was upset to because the Titans game ran late. I did turn it to the Mix channel to see if it was on there, and it was before the local affiliate switched to it. Granted it wasn't in full screen but if I didn't have the Ticket I wouldn't have seen any of it. Just a suggestion if you have the mix channel toon in there to watch it until your local affiliate turns it to the late game.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

joed32 said:


> They can and have opened up the ST channel for games that come on late because of an overrun. They are not allowed to show a game that's on a local channel, but if it isn't on they can.


EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

baby on way said:


> Were you upset cause the Steelers game broke in half way through the first. I was upset to because the Titans game ran late. I did turn it to the Mix channel to see if it was on there, and it was before the local affiliate switched to it. Granted it wasn't in full screen but if I didn't have the Ticket I wouldn't have seen any of it. Just a suggestion if you have the mix channel toon in there to watch it until your local affiliate turns it to the late game.


I did the same thing. but for almost $300 I do not want to have to use a microscope.... By the way Chris Johnson is just sick!!!


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

joed32 said:


> They can and have opened up the ST channel for games that come on late because of an overrun. They are not allowed to show a game that's on a local channel, but if it isn't on they can.


OK, that is pretty stupid. Trust me when I say I thought about my words pretty carefully. I don't usually choose to this critical of a post.

Walk through how this idea is supposed to happen in all the markets that show different games that end at different times with different carriage rules in at least 32 of those markets. Plus, the rules are in place so you will watch your local feed with its local ad revenue. It is not there so you can't watch the start of a game. It takes into account the Heidi rules (look it up).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

For those bashing the OP: this isn't a simple blackout issue. The games the OP is referring to are not blacked-out, they are being subjected to the NFL rule where a local network may show the 1:00ET game until it finishes if it's the home team. The problem with that is that if they're picking up the 4:00ET game from that same network and the 1:00 game runs over then you're going to miss some of the 4:00, especially if the 1:00 happens to have been a nationally-featured game that week. 

I've never had this problem with games I'm interested in but imagine it can be extremely frustrating. Perhaps someone with more information can chime in about why they haven't fixed this.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

oldfantom said:


> OK, that is pretty stupid. Trust me when I say I thought about my words pretty carefully. I don't usually choose to this critical of a post


Please try and get a clue before you call anyone stupid. You are the only who doesn't have a clue.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> For those bashing the OP: this isn't a simple blackout issue. The games the OP is referring to are not blacked-out, they are being subjected to the NFL rule where a local network may show the 1:00ET game until it finishes if it's the home team. The problem with that is that if they're picking up the 4:00ET game from that same network and the 1:00 game runs over then you're going to miss some of the 4:00, especially if the 1:00 happens to have been a nationally-featured game that week.
> 
> I've never had this problem with games I'm interested in but imagine it can be extremely frustrating. Perhaps someone with more information can chime in about why they haven't fixed this.


This may be true, but this is what I don't understand. If the late game is your local team and you live in the local market and the early game is running late, they break away from the early game to show you your team. So why can't D* pick up that feed for NFLST?


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> This may be true, but this is what I don't understand. If the late game is your local team and you live in the local market and the early game is running late, they break away from the early game to show you your team. So why can't D* pick up that feed for NFLST?


For locals, yes, as I experienced yesterday visiting my wife's family in Cleveland. 4:14 - goodbye Bengals and Packers, hello Browns.

I have to agree that the game must have been available to broadcast right at 4:15, as Steelers / Bears was national game yesterday.....

They used to have start ontime on SD channels, when HD bandwidth was issue? No excuse, but should have been there?

BTW: watched on Supercaset on wife's laptop. Reed missing two field goals is unheard of!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yesterday the early game ran long on my CBS station and thus the start of the Steelers/Bears game was delayed. The Steelers/Bears game was open on Sunday Ticket on the SD channel but the HD channel was still blacked out. Thus I watched it on the SD channel until my local got done with it's 10 minutes of commercials after the Bengals game finished. I coulda called DirecTV to try and get the HD version opened up but why bother, wasn't a big deal, I could see my Bears. Worse case I could watch it on the Mix channel and check in on the Red Zone Channel for it as well.

It would be nice to have the 1st quarter of late games not blacked out all the time but he NFL doesn't allow it. But you can call DirecTV to get them to unblack it out for you. But it might take a while of course so figure out if it's worth it vs. the Mix channel. Other then that you'll need to get with the NFL to complain overall about the policy.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> This may be true, but this is what I don't understand. If the late game is your local team and you live in the local market and the early game is running late, they break away from the early game to show you your team. So why can't D* pick up that feed for NFLST?


Good question.

bonscott: I've never heard of this particular rule that the NFL has. This isn't a typical blackout situation. Can you please explain so maybe we can understand because at this point I'm at a loss.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

DirecTV can unlock that channel once it's been confirmed by, NFL, the affiliates. Now I'm sure there is a bat phone somewhere for this however I'm guessing that usually the time that everyone agrees and it gets put in the other game is over. They have been more responsive and I believe Tom Robertson posted a link where they can be reported.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Good question.
> 
> bonscott: I've never heard of this particular rule that the NFL has. This isn't a typical blackout situation. Can you please explain so maybe we can understand because at this point I'm at a loss.


Well, the rule is that if a game is on your locals then it's blacked out. So each week the NFL submits to DirecTV the games it must blackout per zip code based on what the local affiliates say they are going to carry.

Thus my CBS station said that at 4:15 they would have the Bears game. Thus in the DirecTV blackout database it says that on the Sunday Ticket channel for the Bears game it should be blacked out for me. If an early game goes late the computer doesn't know that. Thus I can call up DirecTV and say "hey, the early game ran late and I want to watch the Bears game". As noted DirecTV then can confirm that and unblack out the Bears game for me (or more likely my whole DMA). As noted by Shades, by the time DirecTV gets confirmation the early game may well be over so you have to gage if it's worth it to try. If the early game just entered the 4th quarter and is running really late then it very well might be. If there's only a couple minutes worth, you might be on hold longer then it takes for the game to get over. Up to you what you want to do.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> Well, the rule is that if a game is on your locals then it's blacked out. So each week the NFL submits to DirecTV the games it must blackout per zip code based on what the local affiliates say they are going to carry.
> 
> Thus my CBS station said that at 4:15 they would have the Bears game. Thus in the DirecTV blackout database it says that on the Sunday Ticket channel for the Bears game it should be blacked out for me. If an early game goes late the computer doesn't know that. Thus I can call up DirecTV and say "hey, the early game ran late and I want to watch the Bears game". As noted DirecTV then can confirm that and unblack out the Bears game for me (or more likely my whole DMA). As noted by Shades, by the time DirecTV gets confirmation the early game may well be over so you have to gage if it's worth it to try. If the early game just entered the 4th quarter and is running really late then it very well might be. If there's only a couple minutes worth, you might be on hold longer then it takes for the game to get over. Up to you what you want to do.


So if I'm understanding it correctly, it's not really an NFL rule, it's a computer glitch misinterpreting an NFL rule.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> So if I'm understanding it correctly, it's not really an NFL rule, it's a computer glitch misinterpreting an NFL rule.


Good call 

Just change it dammit... I deal with this about once or twice a year.

Last year it was the Steelers/Eagles and we lost that one to... it is a damn conspiracy...lol


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> So if I'm understanding it correctly, it's not really an NFL rule, it's a computer glitch misinterpreting an NFL rule.


No. I guess if you can design a way for DirecTV to know every *live* game on 400+ local stations run long then go for it.

It's a live event, the only thing that can trigger changes is guide data and guide data isn't updated when a game runs long.

So the "computer" has nothing to go on to automatically *not* black out the late game in my market that is not being show because of a late running early game. The only way to know is to watch said channel. I guess DirecTV could hire a bunch of minimum wage goobers to sit and watch 400 local stations for overruns and input that into a computer so that late games effected can be unblocked. Certainly possible given enough manpower.

The other way would be to convince the NFL to allow the 1st quarter of every late game to always be available and not blacked out.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> No. I guess if you can design a way for DirecTV to know every *live* game on 400+ local stations run long then go for it.
> 
> It's a live event, the only thing that can trigger changes is guide data and guide data isn't updated when a game runs long.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, at $300 a clip they should either find a way to program it or hire a dozen goobers for that hour of work every week. :shrug:

If it affected my game I'd be angry since the only reason I buy ST is for that one game every week.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Hmmm, at $300 a clip they should either find a way to program it or hire a dozen goobers for that hour of work every week. :shrug:
> 
> If it affected my game I'd be angry since the only reason I buy ST is for that one game every week.


I love you man... Not that there is anything wrong with that...lol


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, I just pulled up the 'Red Zone' channel on the iPhone Supercast application. Looks like DIRECTV is running a test video there now (before it was blank). This might be helpful to folks that want to test Supercast before next Sunday.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Was there some kind of problem??

My friend was already using on his iPhone.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Was there some kind of problem??
> 
> My friend was already using on his iPhone.


No, but I don't think there was a test video earlier. Now there is.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

The NFL is gonna have to lift the blackout policy. We use to get every game on NFL Sunday Ticket blackout free. Now we have blackouts which is crap. Early games run into overtime and we miss the entire first Quarter sometimes of late games due to local CBS/FOX Affiliates wanting blackouts. This is Bull$hit and the rule needs to be changed.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

Msguy said:


> The NFL is gonna have to lift the blackout policy. We use to get every game on NFL Sunday Ticket blackout free. Now we have blackouts which is crap. Early games run into overtime and we miss the entire first Quarter sometimes of late games due to local CBS/FOX Affiliates wanting blackouts. This is Bull$hit and the rule needs to be changed.


This started with the 2003 season and it has been always been a fiasco. I have been pointing out flaws since it began and the standard canned response I get is that it's the NFL's policy and they have no control over it. Over the policy? No. But the ability to handle RealTime exceptions? Yes they do.

If we are paying over $300 for this package, then we darn well better have access to the game from start to finish. The most common scenario that comes into play is the early game running long/into OT. Unless the one of the teams involved in the OTA late game is the primary market team or secondary market team (for road games), coverage is lost. I agree that the blackout should be lifted on the ST channels for as long as needed.

Being in a primary market area, the other I have seen is where the market team is playing late with an early game going long. Again, the blackout needs to be lifted on the early game so fans can continue to watch.

Oh, and let's not forget about game switches ... your team is on OTA but you're not a market team. Network makes the game switch so, again, the blackout needs to be lifted.

One would think that, into the seventh season with the ST blackouts for games on OTA, the process would have been ironed out. I can see it has not gotten any better.

*sigh*


----------



## dacoop2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Off the blackout topic, Player Tracker is now working for me on my HR20-700. Was able to enter two teams without issues.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Not sure where to ask this but the MIA/SD game in HD is blacked out but being shown fine on the RZC. So why do we get the game in SD but not HD?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

The MIA/SD game is on CBS2HD out of New York.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

njblackberry said:


> The MIA/SD game is on CBS2HD out of New York.


Odd, it normally finds it during a blackout scan but only found it on the SD channel this time. Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## raz (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys - not sure if this is where this goes but I'm having trouble with supercast. It says 'I must subscribe to NFL ticket' when I login - then when I click the link button that takes me to the Directv page it clearly shows I have the nfl ticket purchased. It does work on my iphone though for some reason. Any ideas? thanks.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Shouldn't there be a new thread for this week?

Anyway...I'm not getting DD 5.1 on the Titans/Jaguars game (706-1).


----------

